# Bit of bother last night



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Went to our firms christmas party last night. They played 'The Twist' so I twisted. They played 'Jump' so I jumped. Then they played 'Cum on Eileen' ........that is when the fight started and I was asked to leave shortly after that.


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

